# Anyone want a Sport Exhaust for Mini Cooper



## spycar (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a Rogue Engineering Sport Exhaust which I used for 1 month on my 2002 Mini Cooper and then had uninstalled because it sounded too intense for me. This will provide for added HP and a louder 'growl'. This exhaust replaces entire factory system from the catalytic converters. Fully mandrel-bent and TIG welded T-304 stainless steel. System uses a high-flow resonator in the front with a free-flow design muffler all terminating in signature Rogue Engineering exhaust tip. Best reasonable offer takes it. Located in N.J., will ship at your cost if interested.
My 02 Mini is also for sale.


----------

